# How Far From Apiary for Swarm Trap



## SwampCat (Jul 14, 2011)

I have some Nasonov lure for swarm traps. The directions say to place your trap at least 250 yards from your bee yard or you will not catch your swarms. You would have to own a sizeable piece of land to get that far away. Anyone have any luck catching their own swarms with a trap 50 yards from your hives?


----------



## beamero (May 7, 2013)

I've caught one of my own swarms roughly 40 yards away. It was on the edge of a woodline, about 10ft up in a tree. I have it set back in the same location this year.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

I hung a bait hive on the very tree that had a feral colony of bees in it. Ten days later I had bees in it. I didn't use a swarm lure, but I did use some old comb and a little lemongrass oil.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

20 yds. It was an afterswarm from one of my hives. Lemongrass oil only.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I catch swarms with spare equipment that is setting right next to hives.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I am like smokepole.I catch them in the same yard close by.I have seen them rise from one and move into the other box.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In my experience, ideal is 1/4 mile. More or less can work but the probability drops off some.


----------

